# رسالة حب الى كل ام وهدية ترنيمة كليب يا احن انسانة للمرنم ماجد ظريف ولاول مرة



## جُرُوحْ (20 مارس 2008)

*




*
*ياريت الكل يشارك 

ودى اول هدية من كوبتك فولدر لكل ام اهداء من المرنم ماجد ظريف 

كليب باسم يا احن انسانة لم تجده فى اى مكان الى هنا 

**للاستماع هنا *

*الكليب روعة وممكن تسمعه صوت فى **الصفحة الرئيسية** من فوق *

*وجارى العمل على تشغيله فديو بداخل المنتدى 

وانتظرو باقى الهديا وياريت الكل يشارك با اى شئ اهداء الى كل ام *​ 
*



*
*

*​


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رسالة حب الى كل ام وهدية ترنيمة كليب يا احن انسانة للمرنم ماجد ظريف ولاول مرة*

شكرااااااااااااااا لتعبك

وعلى الهديه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رسالة حب الى كل ام وهدية ترنيمة كليب يا احن انسانة للمرنم ماجد ظريف ولاول مرة*

*سلام ونعمة اشكرك اختى على مشاركتك وياريت الكل يشارك ولو با ابسط شئ رسالة الى كل ام 

تعبت من اجلنا ​*


----------

